# seatbelt bing



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

Is there any way to stop the binging when i dont have the seatbelt on???


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*seat belt*

Yes there is, go to your owners manual and there is a sequence you go through to quit this and also there is one to not have all the doors lock on you


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

dont have one...can anyone help a brotha out??


----------



## lqmustang (Sep 25, 2004)

This is a book, so you owe me a beer for this one.  

1st, be sure the parking brake is set, gearshift in park, ignition off, doors are closed, and drivers safety belt is unbuckled.

1. Turn ingition switch to RUN, don't start the engine
2. Wait until safety belt warning light turns off (about 1 minute)
3. within 60 seconds after the safety belt warning light turns off, buckle then unbuckle the safety belt 9 times, ending with the belt unbuckled.
-safety belt light will will be turned on for 3 seconds
4. Within 10 seconds of the light turning on, buckle then unbuckle the seat belt
- this will deactivate the belt minder if it is enabled, as well as re-activating it if it is not enabled.

Some additional text that should not affect your outcome has been omitted. I am gonna try the same thing tomorrow. Been wondering myself how to get rid of that annoying ding.
BTW, as crazy as this sounds, it is really right from the manual for my 2005 F350.


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

You forgot to " Close your eyes and spin around 5 times and face north when you stop".LOL


----------



## Andrewe (Jan 30, 2004)

Tried it today and it works. No more stupid bing noise.


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

I did it today.....it worked. I cant thank you enough. I owe you a 30 rack!! I feel like i got a new toy!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Also, you must click your heels 3 times. 

Sorry....my daughter's been watching the Wizard of Oz everyday.

My bad.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

FCLCinMaine;331226 said:


> Is there any way to stop the binging when i dont have the seatbelt on???


What kind of truck do you have? If its a Ford then yes you can, you have to take it to the dealer so they can program a few things differently.


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

Brian Young;335044 said:


> What kind of truck do you have? If its a Ford then yes you can, you have to take it to the dealer so they can program a few things differently.


It worked, no more binging...


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I just unplugged ours under the seat and it worked, no interference with the power seat either.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I go the easy route, take the middle belt and click it into the drivers side buckle!!!!


----------



## SmsSnowPlowing (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a 03 and all i have to do is hold down the red button on the seat belt for a couple of seconds and it stops


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

How about just wearing your seat belt.........radical idea I know......

D


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dmontgomery;335937 said:


> How about just wearing your seat belt.........radical idea I know......
> 
> D


I agree when your driving from stop to stop but while plowing, no thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's also quite easy to unhook the key in ignition bing, bing too. Hate those stupid things, I know when I leave the key in the ignition and don't need to be reminded of it. 

That and the stupid "Smart Lock" that unlocks the driver's door if you hit the lock button or keyless lock when open. It's the farthest thing from "smart". When I hit either of the buttons, I want the doors locked, not 3 of the 4. Morons.

OK, I'm done venting now. I better go take some BP meds.


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

i always wear it when driving, i dont wear it when im sitting at the end of my driveway waiting for the kids to get off the bus.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats kick ass. I'm going to try that in the tauraus the next time I drive the mileage beater. I hate the seatbelt. So I just click it behind me. I broke my clavicale when I was 12 and it never healed correctly. The belt rubs the **** out of it and bugs me for ever afterwards. So now I have a card that gets me off of the seatbelt law. xysport


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Will this work on a 2002 f-250 and how do you kill the key dinger noise.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've tried this seatbelt thing on my 2006 F350 probably ten times, and can't get it to work.

After I do the buckle/unbuckle nine times, the seatbelt light never lights up again.

I have the parking brake set, etc. I buckle and unbuckle the nine times at regular pace - not real slow and not real fast. 

For those of you that were successful, what I am I missing here?

Thanks


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

it take a good 60 secondsfor it to come back on. i had the door closed also, it worked the first time for me..


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks - I'll give it another shot


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

seville009;337844 said:


> Thanks - I'll give it another shot


let me know if it works, I have an 07 and tried several times with no luck either. my 2005, tried one time no problem, i almost figured they changed something.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Again, if you go under the seat you can unplug the noise, did it on all three of mine and no problems with the power seats either. As for the key dinger, you take your ignition out and pull the tab on the side of the ignition off and put it back in. You need to have the keys in the ignition to do this of course.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My '05 550 won't shut off either, but my '05 350 did.   

Hitting the seatbelt button doesn't work on the 05's either, it does on my '02 though. 

For the key in ignition bell, take the cover off the steering column, 3 screws. You will see what should be a black wire going to the ignition switch, pull it out, tape it or cut it whatever, cover in electrical tape, stick it back in someplace out of the way and you're all set. 

The headlight warning dinger is still operational.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Eyesell - I tried again - no luck. Cannot shut it off with the routine in the manual.

I tried all variations - six clicks, ten clicks, 3 clicks - lights on /off - 3 more clicks.

Dieseld - which plug under the seat did you unplug? I've got the power seats, and heated seats, so I've got alot of plugs under there.

Thanks.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Try all three, one will make the seat not work, one will make the heat not work and one will make the dinger not work. Or you can probably follow the plugs and figure it out.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm going to give the wiring thing a try.  

I'll let you know what wire I find goes to the belt.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

When driving, everyone needs to wear their seatbelt. I have seen too many terrible traffic crashes where if they were wearing it, they would have lived! :crying: But for the dinging, yes I hate it....you could move your truck around in the driveway, be driving just 2 houses away, in the drive-thru at McDonalds, and that damn thing is dinging! I tried it on my 04 and it worked!


----------

